# Python Unterstützung



## logifech (26. Jan. 2012)

Hallo Forum,
mich Intressiert folgendes und zwar unterstützt ISPCOnfig Python? und zwar möchte Ich später eine mit dem Framework Django Programmierte Website mit ISPConfig hosten.
Nun meien Frage wenn ISPConfig Python unterstützt welche Module muss Ich installieren und was muss ich im ISPCOnfig manager einstellen?

Gruß
Ich


----------



## F4RR3LL (27. Jan. 2012)

wenn du es nach dem default *Perfekt Setup* installierst ist alles dabei was du brauchst.


----------



## logifech (27. Jan. 2012)

Ok Wo muss ich die ganzen sachen dann hinpacken wnen ich was mit Django gemahct habe? einfach in /var/www/clients/clientx/webx/web?


----------



## Till (27. Jan. 2012)

Python support ist noch recht neu, es kann also sein dass es noch nicht in dem perfect setup stand. Du kannst es unter debian / ubuntu wie folgt nach installieren:

apt-get install libapache2-mod-python
/etc/init.d/apache2 restart


----------



## logifech (27. Jan. 2012)

Vielen Dank Till,
mal eine andere farge kommt in nächste rzeit eigentlich ein neues Perfect Server Howto für Debian wo insbesondere die Installation vom Python und Mailman erläutert wird?


----------



## logifech (28. Jan. 2012)

Irgendwie funktioniert Python nicht... wenn ich ein Python script hochlade ins /web verzeichniss und es dann aufrufe will er das Python script downloaden


----------



## F4RR3LL (28. Jan. 2012)

ist das Modul denn auch geladen?
Du kannst das hier nachschauen /etc/apache2/mods-enabled


----------



## logifech (28. Jan. 2012)

Ja, es ist aktiviert.


----------



## logifech (28. Jan. 2012)

Ok, habe jetzt mal das HalloWelt Python Script in den cgi-bin ordner verschoben und die Rechte auf 755 geändert nun geht es
Also heißt es das ich meien Django Website komplett in den cgi-bin ordner verschieben muss?


----------



## Till (30. Jan. 2012)

Python (.py scripte) sollten an sich im web Verzeichnis funktionieren, also nicht im cgi-bin. Schau doch mal nach ob mod_python im apache auch aktiviert ist.


----------



## logifech (30. Jan. 2012)

Also das Modul ist Aktiviert im Apache2 läuft ja auch alles aber halt nur in dem besgaten cgi-bin ordner...


----------

